# Autocatalyst



## AutocatalystNJ (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how accurate dry sampling on autocatalyst is? Does it have to be pre burned as the following article suggests? Please help! http://www.sabinmetal.com/pages/articles_hydrcrbnpro-07.html


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2013)

It's only as accurate as the method used to sample it.


----------



## AutocatalystNJ (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you familiar with any of the sampling techniques used by the major US Smelters and sampling facilities? I have used a majority of them personally. Also, do you know if the material should be pre-burned as suggested in the above article? I have seen systems that keep the honeycomb material free-flowing while taking small percentages of the material as it passes by. I'm concerned that material contamination from carbon, moisture, etc. may affect the analytical results. Also worried about the fact that the material may not be completely homogenous when sampling.


----------

